# 1992 Hymer 544 Manual



## thegreatpan

Hymer have sent me a PDF of the English version of the manual, I would be happy to let anyone have a copy. If there is a way of posting it at the site I would be happy to oblige if somone can tell me how, if not please send me a pm.


----------



## 94055

Hi
Download it to the download section

>>Here,,

The button can be found on the left hand side.

Steve


----------



## thegreatpan

I tried to upload the file but it is to large (10mb). Sorry folks


----------



## 94055

Hi
Can you split it up as say part? and part?
Or can you pm it to me in a zip file?

Steve


----------



## 108717

Ironically, I'm leaving in about 5 hours for Germany to look at a 1988 544 and would love to see this. My business partner is German but I doubt he wants a call from me at oh-my-god-o'clock when i can't make a brew! 

The full version of WinZip or WinRar (free - Google it) will let you split the files. 

More selfishly, if you PM me I'll give you an email address but that isn't really the spirit of the forum. However, if you send it I'd be more than happy to then try and upload it myself or make it a little smaller if it's a fiesize limit.


----------



## 101405

*1988 544*

Thats 19yrs old. it will be very drab inside, check the rear under floor from rear wheels back with a s/driver push up? good luck, Have you tried this site . www.mobile .de


----------



## 108717

Siversurfa,
of course its drab. It has my grannies curtains and underneath its a Fiat van with a clever top bit. It hasn't got any cool logos like pictures of mediteranean surfers and has no oven. 

OK i'm being a little harsh as you're helping me but to be honest, i based my last purchase on funky interior and ended up with £14,000.00 worth of Compass Corona caravan and completely missed the point. 

For what it's worth I used mobile.de to source it. Even with the flights it's about 3K cheaper than even the private listings in the UK. It's from a dealer and it has 80K miles on it. I'm talking, (post negotiation) sub-£5K so I'll use the rest to change the curtains 

It will be interesting to see how many memories this kind of money and this vehicle can generate. I spent my young years touring France in a Morris Minor traveller with my folks and I remember where we went but little of what we travelled in. 

There is also an irony. We started our motorhome/caravan career with an absolute heap of a Talbot Highwayman motorhome. I was convinced that a caravan and 4 x 4 was the best combination so upgraded to all mod cons. We 'progressed' to a big Lunar Delta caravan and then the afforementioned Compass but if one thing crops up around the dinner table about being out there doing it it always involves the Highwayman. So we're going back to motorhoming. Mybe I'll keep you all informed to see if the experiment worked!


----------



## 108717

Silversurfa,
One thing you might be able to help me with. i did check under the rear of the vehicle. All seemed to be in order. However I did notice that there seemed to be some mechanics associates with a pull out rack for bikes/scooter etc but no bumper-syle rack. Do all Hymers of this age have the parts ready to fit a pull out rack or is it an option? The reason I ask is that I would like to carry more bikes than I can with the 2 bike rack ifixed to the rear and a pull out base would help this (payload allowing).


----------



## 108717

Thegreatpan, any news on this translation? I'm about to contact Hymer directly to obtain a copy of the manual in English.


----------



## 108717

Ok now got it. It's in 2 parts, all English. I'm not sure it's the same one talked about here. This one covers 1988/89 (hand written on the front) and is for Hymercamp 51, 52, 56, Hymercar 3 VAN, Hymercamp 55, 64, Hymertramp 155, 164, Hymermobil 534, 544, 550, 554, 555, 564, 644, 660, 665 bar version, 665 seating group version, 694 bar version, 694 seating group version, 700 bar version and seating group version.

Has wiring diagrams etc.

Trouble is there's a limit of 5Mb in the upload section which seems a little drastic as any brochure or manual is likely to tip the scales the wrong side of that.


----------



## 101405

*pull out rack*

Sorry I have not replied to this earlier did not notice.the rear bumper should pull out if it on sliders . this is an option. also if you pull one of the end caps off the bumper . its spring loaded you should find a red drain hose for your waste tank?


----------



## Gooders

Did anyone manage to split/compress the .pdf file and manage to send it to the download area?

I could certainly use the workshop manual if anyone has it.

Cheers,
Martin.


----------



## thegreatpan

Hi, if you pm me your email address, I will send you the manual.

Cheers

TGP


----------



## Gooders

That would be really great TGP. email address is [email protected].

Many thanks,
Martin.


----------



## tyce

could you send one to [email protected] he would be very greatfull.thanks


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Gooders and Tyce,

For your own benefit and off topic I know, but it's not a good idea to post your email address on a public forum. That's why TGP asked for a PM, containing your email address. You could edit them using the edit button at the top right of your posts.

Just trying to help,

Jock.


----------



## execmech

Hi,
I'm refurbing a 1987, S665 on a Merc 410 chassis.
I would be obliged for any information regarding the various `electrics' in the rear bedroom.
Regards
Bernard


----------



## Hymer 1989

hi I've just purchased a similar model. Can't wait to get out in it. If you wouldn't mind emailing a copy of the manual I would really appreciate it. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Alan Moseley

thegreatpan said:


> Hymer have sent me a PDF of the English version of the manual, I would be happy to let anyone have a copy. If there is a way of posting it at the site I would be happy to oblige if somone can tell me how, if not please send me a pm.


Hello
Saw your offer of a copy of the Hymer 564 user manual, any chance you could send me something to my computer or post to an expat in France.
Many thanks
alan Moseley


----------



## PhilipBHymer

Hi, would it be possible to send me a copy of the manual too, please. e-mail [email protected]. I have a 1992 554 on a Citroen 25 base and was putting LED lights inside yesterday (cab and reading light over cab bed. All was going well and then with the last light in place they all stopped working. Obviously a fuse gone, but I have checked them all and they appear to be ok? So is there some fuse or relay that I don't know about? Any help much appreciated, but an English manual would be best, I have two already, one in French and one in German :-(

Philip


----------



## Drew

Hi Philip,

On my 1993 Hymer 544 the cab wiring was completely different from normal inasmuch that the neutral was red and positive black. I believe this was the case in every Hymer.

Compared to modern vehicles the wiring was simple to understand without a computer to worry about. The 12v power supply/charger was under the passenger seat, with the fuse box & 12v isolator on the left hand side of the vehicle under the dashboard. 

I still have the Instruction Manual, unfortunately there isn't a wiring diagram in it. 

According to the manual, the overhead bed lights was fuse 3 (8 amps), however from what I can remember the cab lights may have been fused from the vehicles fuse box at the back of the glove compartment. 

I hope this helps.

Drew


----------



## Petham

Hello

It's a long time since you posted this message, however do you still have a pdf

you could email me. I really could do with a copy, because I just don't know how

some things work my my camper (which is the same)

Best Wishes

Jonathan (Canterbury)
[email protected]


----------



## Drew

Hi Jonathan,

What do you want to know? just ask.

I had a 1993 544 for over 14 years and could possibly answer most of your questions.

Drew


----------



## Jay Daniel

Could someone please send me a copy of this i'm desperate.

[email protected]


----------



## Pajo_16

Hi,
If still available could someone email me a copy?
Thanks in advance,
Patrick
[email protected]


----------



## Steve Meadows

Hello,

I would also be very grateful if anyone had a copy of the owners manual that would cover a Hymer mobil 644 on a 1993 citron chassis, or new how to get one!

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## Drew

Drew said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> What do you want to know? just ask.
> 
> I had a 1993 544 for over 14 years and could possibly answer most of your questions.
> 
> Drew


Hi Steve as above.

A few years ago I sent my 544 manuals etc to a member of the forum for him to copy and return, I'm still waiting for them to be returned. If you have any questions, just ask.

Drew


----------



## Sundial

If you contact Hymer HQ direct and ask for a copy of English version, they will send one by post....they did for me!

Sundial


----------



## Marti Boniardi

Hi mate, 
My name is Marti, nice to meet you. I have bought a 1992 B544 a few days ago (first camper ever) and I am searching for the manual in english since the fridge doesn't work with 12V. 

Do you still have it? Could you please send it to me?

Many many thanks!!


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Marti and welcome to the forum.

Are you aware that the fridge only works on 12v when the engine is turned on - ie in transit? When stationary it works on either gas or electricity depending on the type.


----------



## patp

B544 - Best motorhome ever


----------

